# Comic artist looking for writer/co-writer



## shortwings (Feb 21, 2011)

_(No, I won't draw your porn comic. Even if it has a plot.)_

Hi, I'm new here.

The first thing you should know about me is that I like comics. In fact, I like them so much that if I didn't have to worry about boring things like eating, sleeping or paying rent, making comics would be all I'd ever do in my life.

So yeah, in case I didn't make it perfectly clear yet, I wanna make a comic. And not just one, but hundreds of them. Thousands. I want to drown the world in comics. Of course nowadays everything is digital so it's hard to do that literally, but can't stop me from trying, can they?

My first rule in this is that I refuse to half-ass anything. I want the plot detailed, the characters well developed, the world vivid and original, I want to avoid clichÃ©s (within reason, of course, because ultimately all writing is rewriting). And things have got to make sense, and there's got to be subtleties. And I want it to look good (though that, I guess, will mostly be my responsibility).

Currently, I'm working on a fantasy project of my own, though seeing as the writing for it is not actually progressing very fast, it won't stop me from working on other projects simultaneously. However, that story will be for me and me alone. Now, I'm looking to draw a whole new story.

So there. I want a collaborator, first and foremost for writing, since that is my weakest point at the moment. If you can draw, all the better, but by no means do I ask for it. What matters most is a creative spirit, an open mind, and a love for stories as profound as mine.

I'm very well prepared to accept that it might take a year or two to be done with the writing alone. But that doesn't matter, we have all the time we need. Though don't expect me to come up with a new page every day, either. Seriously, we're not gonna die tomorrow. We have time.

I mostly like fantasy, but I'm willing to go for any setting as long as it's written well enough. Drama is fine too, but what I'm trying to avoid is soap operas. That's been done, and to me it's uninteresting. Also, I'm not expecting you to write it all by yourself. It'll be a team effort, and as collaborators, we'll be equal.

And lastly, once we get our act together and have churned out enough pages, yes, I am planning to put it online for those interested to see. However, I don't actually give a damn if it doesn't reach any kind of popularity. Hell, I wouldn't care if I was the only person reading it (but hey, if some people can get kicks from reading it too, why not put it up for all to see). That's because I'm not doing it for them: I'm doing it for me. I want to make a story I want to read.

So. Anyone willing to work with me?


----------



## Altamont (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds interesting; I'd like to hear more.


----------



## shortwings (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, right now I just have a blank canvas in front of me. Anything's still possible, though the downside of that is that I don't have a premade story for you to jump into, we'll have to build it from scratch. First I think we should talk about what kind of stories we like, and what kind of stories we'd like to tell.

Right now I'm just looking for someone who's just as enthousiastic about bringing stories to life as I am. Really, the rest we can figure out.


----------



## Harlan (Feb 21, 2011)

I am intrigued, I think I might take the offer. In fact, I'm kinda in the opposite of the position you're in; there's loads of ideas in there, but I'm not exactly Van Gogh.


----------



## shortwings (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds good! I want to very least hear your ideas! Why don't we talk about them on MSN, or you can PM or email me or whatever. Do note my time zone, though (+2 GMT), so I might not be online at convenient times for US folks.


----------



## Harlan (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely! My MSN is on my profile, I believe. Looking forward to (maybe) working with you!


----------



## shortwings (Feb 21, 2011)

The rest of you, don't let this stop from contacting me! The position is still open, I haven't decided anything yet!


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 21, 2011)

*reads the first sentence*  Aww, guess I'm out then.  I've been trying for years to get one of my scripts or story ideas turned into a comic, but I write erotic romance.  That probably manages to fall into both your categories of porn and soap opera.  *sigh*


----------



## Altamont (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, this sounds like an excellent opportunity  I'll sned you a PM/add you to my MSN contacts ASAP.


----------



## Reiter (Feb 21, 2011)

What with all the projects I'm currently undertaking, I'm probably going to regret this later on, but what the heck. I'm interested. Never done a collab before, but I suppose that will sort itself out.

I'm primarily a critiquer, editor, and sometime writer. I admire Jorge Luis Borges, I think Neil Gaiman is teh s**t (pardonne mon Francais) and I sleep with _The Magicians_ under my pillow. Musician by day, furry by night. Can't draw to save my life, though.

Would that be acceptable for you?


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm still immersed in the "writing it out" phase of something I want to be a comic eventually. I don't know if it's what you're looking for (it's also taken me five years at this point and I'm still not done), but I've got LOTS of ideas for comics. :V


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2011)

I am really, _really _interested in the position you're offering!

I hope you don't consider age a determining factor- I may be young but I have a love for stories! I draw (but not amazingly) and that might help with character concepts. I personally love creating dynamic characters that embellish a story- whatever it may be.

I love real world fantasy stuff. I would love to talk to you more about it, but I still don't know if you have to have certain qualifications (Like age and lot's of free time /high school student.)


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I'm sold. I would love to get on board with your idea because like you I'm new, LOVE comics, and am looking to stretch my legs so to speak.

I'm a pretty decent writer and I have a soft spot for fantasy themed stuff especially if there's some action involved (if you want to do that or not). I will say that most of my stories are a little plot intesive with some dramatic twists, but a good solid stream of humor too. I actually have a couple fantasy type stories tucked away just as something to springboard off of. 

Anyway, I would love to collab with you and just kind of see what could happen. I don't have a MSN but I can give you my e-mail if you want it.



Leybun said:


> I hope you don't consider age a determining factor- I may be young but I have a love for stories!
> 
> I would love to talk to you more about it, but I still don't know if you have to have certain qualifications (Like age and lot's of free time /high school student.)



Yeah, I'm also still in high school if that's a problem.


----------



## shortwings (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your interest, I have found a collaborator! Thus, this thread is no longer needed, and will be closed.


----------

